# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Prikkelbare darm en voeding - Artikel

## Agnes574

Prikkelbaredarmsyndroom: af te raden voedingsmiddelen


Het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom is een functionele spijsverteringsstoornis. 
Dit syndroom gaat gepaard met een reeks symptomen, waarvan 
-constipatie, 
-buikpijn en 
-diarree de drie belangrijkste zijn. Hinderlijk, maar ongevaarlijk, vereist het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom een beperkend dieet ten opzichte van alle voedingsmiddelen die de dikke darm kunnen prikkelen.


Wat zijn de symptomen van het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom? 
■Buikpijn of buikkrampen na de maaltijden, maar ook tijdens stressperiodes.
■Een opgeblazen gevoel in de buik, krampen, winderigheid.
■Diarree of constipatie of een afwisseling van beide.
Om opnieuw een goed darmgevoel te hebben, is een dieet vereist, waarbij alle voedingsmiddelen die de dikke darm kunnen prikkelen uitgesloten worden.


Welke voedingsmiddelen prikkelen de dikke darm? 
-Peulvruchten: bonen, droge bonen, linzen, erwten
-Ligninerijke vezels: rauwkost, sommige groene groenten (snijbiet, selderie, kool, ui, schorseneren).
-Pepers.
-Niet geschild fruit.
-Oliehoudende vruchten: amandelen, noten, paranoten, cashewnoten, hazelnoten, macadamianoten, pecannoten, pijnappelzaad, pistachenoten.
-Zemelen.
-Gefermenteerde voedingsmiddelen, vooral gefermenteerde kaas (zachte kaas met schimmelkorst zoals Brie en Camembert, zachte kaas met een gewassen korst zoals Livarot en Munster, kaas met schimmelvorming aan de binnenkant zoals Bleu en schimmelkaas).
-'Adellijk' of gemarineerd vlees.
-Vlees bestaande uit lange vezels met pezen en collageen.
-Sommige soorten orgaanvlees.
-Fijne vleeswaren.
-Vette bereidingen.
-Vette sausen.
-Gefrituurde gerechten.
-Zetmeelhoudende voedingsmiddelen.
-Melk en zuivelproducten.
-Alcohol.
-Sterke koffie.
-Overmatig gebruik van fructoserijke voedingsmiddelen: honing, droge vruchten, druiven, vijgen, kersen
-IJskoude voedingsmiddelen.

Wanneer de problemen verdwenen zijn, kan men sommige van deze voedingsmiddelen opnieuw proberen te gebruiken, maar dat moet voorzichtig en zeer geleidelijk gebeuren.


Andere raadgevingen

-De maaltijden moeten gestructureerd zijn en men moet steeds op hetzelfde uur eten.

-Men moet in elk geval in alle rust eten, zijn tijd nemen en traag kauwen.

-Het is belangrijk te vechten tegen de stress.

-Algemeen gezien, moeten de voedingsmiddelen zo klaargemaakt worden dat ze zo verteerbaar mogelijk zijn.

-Het is belangrijk voldoende te drinken.

-Een fysieke activiteit dringt zich op.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Tralala

Pfft en op die manier kun je nooit meer lekker genieten van het eten..ik leef al 3 jaar ofzo met een bovenstaand dieet..voel me beter maar mis het lekkere eten enorm!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem maar ik laat me af en toe lekker gaan en eet dan wat ik wil (en neem de klachten er dan maar voor lief bij  :Wink: ).

Sterkte Tralala!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Tralala

Kun jij dat dan? ik word dan echt dood en doodziek..met als gevolg dat daarna m'n weerstand als een kaartenhuis in elkaar stort...maar thx..jij ook sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Nog maar eens herhaald; beter een keer teveel dan te weinig  :Wink: 

*Prikkelbaredarmsyndroom: af te raden voedingsmiddelen* 


Het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom (PDS) is een functionele spijsverteringsstoornis. 
Dit syndroom gaat gepaard met een reeks symptomen, waarvan 
*constipatie, 
*buikpijn en 
*diarree de drie belangrijkste zijn. 

Hinderlijk, maar ongevaarlijk, vereist het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom een beperkend dieet ten opzichte van alle voedingsmiddelen die de dikke darm kunnen prikkelen.


*Wat zijn de symptomen van het prikkelbaredarmsyndroom?* 

•Buikpijn of buikkrampen na de maaltijden, maar ook tijdens stressperiodes.

•Een opgeblazen gevoel in de buik, krampen, winderigheid.

•Diarree of constipatie of een afwisseling van beide.


Om opnieuw een goed darmgevoel te hebben, is een dieet vereist, waarbij alle voedingsmiddelen die de dikke darm kunnen prikkelen uitgesloten worden.


*Welke voedingsmiddelen prikkelen de dikke darm?* 

-Peulvruchten: bonen, droge bonen, linzen, erwten…
-Ligninerijke vezels: rauwkost, sommige groene groenten (snijbiet, selderie, kool, ui, schorseneren).
-Pepers.
-Niet-geschild fruit.
-Oliehoudende vruchten: amandelen, noten, paranoten, cashewnoten, hazelnoten, macadamianoten, pecannoten, pijnappelzaad, pistachenoten.
-Zemelen.
-Gefermenteerde voedingsmiddelen, vooral gefermenteerde kaas (zachte kaas met schimmelkorst zoals Brie en Camembert, zachte kaas met een gewassen korst zoals Livarot en Munster, kaas met schimmelvorming aan de binnenkant zoals Bleu en schimmelkaas…).
-'Adellijk' of gemarineerd vlees.
-Vlees bestaande uit lange vezels met pezen en collageen.
-Sommige soorten orgaanvlees.
-Fijne vleeswaren.
-Vette bereidingen.
-Vette sausen.
-Gefrituurde gerechten.
-Zetmeelhoudende voedingsmiddelen.
-Melk en zuivelproducten.
-Alcohol.
-Sterke koffie.
-Overmatig gebruik van fructoserijke voedingsmiddelen: honing, droge vruchten, druiven, vijgen, kersen…
-IJskoude voedingsmiddelen.

Wanneer de problemen verdwenen zijn, kan men sommige van deze voedingsmiddelen opnieuw proberen te gebruiken, maar dat moet voorzichtig en zeer geleidelijk gebeuren.


*Andere raadgevingen*

*De maaltijden moeten gestructureerd zijn en men moet steeds op hetzelfde uur eten.

*Men moet in elk geval in alle rust eten, zijn tijd nemen en traag kauwen.

*Het is belangrijk te vechten tegen stress.

*Algemeen gezien, moeten de voedingsmiddelen zo klaargemaakt worden dat ze zo verteerbaar mogelijk zijn.

*Het is belangrijk voldoende te drinken.

*Een fysieke activiteit dringt zich op.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een spastische dikke darm, is volgens mij hetzelfde?...klinkt gezellig toch?....haha....ehhh niet echt leuk...natuurlijk..ik ging jaren geleden na een duitse arts en die zei altijd tegne mij...Je Moet geen zoete of zure dingen nuttigen ( eten) en hij heeft gelijk....
ja ik heb er heel veel last van gehad jaren en jaren.....
nu eet ik normaal maar besef heel goed wat snoep of grote zoete koeken met mij doen, of wijnen......vd week maar weer eens proberen normaler te eten, dat wil zeggen ik begin er vandaag weer mee...ik heb eerst vd week een doos cholcolade leeggegeten....niet echt handig, maar het was vreselijkkkkkkkkkk lekker....het was een verjaarsdag cadeau....lief hoor, maar alle gekheid op een stokje, het zal voor iedereen anders aanvoelen zoals altijd lijkt mij...gèèn mens is hetzelfde....bedankt voor de informatie Agnes  :Big Grin:  altijd goed om wèèr te lezen waar je op moet letten....

Sterkte maar weer lady's.....

ik heb homeopatisch pilletje die ik slik als mijn buik enorm is opgeblazen of als het gewoon pijn doet door iets wat ik niet altijd weet wat er in sommige wijnen zit of iets anders wat ik gegeten heb....ik zal er zeker op letten, maar minder snoepen is al goed!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

*Het prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: maak een onderscheid tussen oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels.*


*Het prikkelbare-darmsyndroom/spastisch colon/spastische dikke darm: maak een onderscheid tussen oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels!* 

*Buikpijn, 
*een opgeblazen gevoel, 
*diarree of constipatie, 
*of zelfs afwisselend diarree én constipatie; 
zijn de symptomen van het prikkelbare-darmsyndroom (PDS). 

Een dieet dringt zich op en daarbij is het onder meer belangrijk een onderscheid te kunnen maken tussen oplosbare vezels en onoplosbare vezels.


*Wat is het verschil tussen oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels?
*Aan welke voedingsmiddelen rijk aan oplosbare vezels moet men de voorkeur geven?
*Van welke voedingsmiddelen rijk aan onoplosbare vezels moet men de consumptie beperken?
*Prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: de andere bestanddelen van het dieet
*Prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: hoelang moet het dieet gevolgd worden?


*Prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: spijsverteringsstoornissen*

Om geen last meer te hebben van de spijsverteringsstoornissen die kenmerkend zijn voor het prikkelbare-darmsyndroom, moet u alle voedingsmiddelen vermijden die de darmen zouden kunnen irriteren, d.w.z. de voedingsmiddelen die een verhoogde prikkelbaarheid en een uitzetting van de darmen veroorzaken. 
Een belangrijke regel is dat u er goed aan doet meer oplosbare vezels te eten en de consumptie van onoplosbare vezels te beperken.



*Wat is het verschil tussen oplosbare en onoplosbare vezels?*

Onoplosbare vezels irriteren de darmen en verergeren bijgevolg de spijsverteringssymptomen in geval van prikkelbare-darmsyndroom. 
*Ze versterken het opgeblazen gevoel, 
*de darmen doen meer pijn 
*en diarree en dunne stoelgang komen vaker voor. 

Daarom moeten mensen die geconfronteerd worden met het prikkelbare-darmsyndroom, de consumptie van onoplosbare vezels beperken.

Oplosbare vezels zijn daarentegen goed voor de darmen, aangezien ze de darmtransit stimuleren en op die manier de spijsverteringsproblemen verlichten. 
Hun geheim is dat ze tijdens de spijsvertering een soort gel vormen. 
Bovendien bevorderen oplosbare vezels de reabsorptie van water en natrium in de dikke darm, waardoor de stoelgang minder dun wordt.

Oplosbare vezels moeten dus de voorkeur krijgen en mogen in geen enkele maaltijd ontbreken. 
>Het gebruik van onoplosbare vezels moet dan weer beperkt worden. 
>De hoeveelheid oplosbare vezels moet geleidelijk verhoogd worden, zodat de darmen de kans krijgen om eraan gewoon te worden. 
>Er wordt aanbevolen om uiteindelijk 20 tot 30 g oplosbare vezels per dag te gebruiken.


*Aan welke voedingsmiddelen rijk aan oplosbare vezels moet men de voorkeur geven?*

Graangewassen:
*Roggebrood.
*Haverzemelenbrood (zonder volle tarwe), havergewassen, havermeel. 
*Gerst, gerstemeel, gerstgewassen.
*Boekweit.

Groenten (bij voorkeur gekookt te gebruiken):
*Wortelen, 
*courgette, 
*pompoen, 
*asperge, 
*aardappel zonder schil, 
*zoete aardappel.

Fruit:
*Sinaasappel, 
*pompelmoes, 
*perzik, 
*nectarine.


*Van welke voedingsmiddelen rijk aan onoplosbare vezels moet men de consumptie beperken?*

Graangewassen:
*Volle tarwe, tarwezemelen, voltarwebrood.
*Multigranenbrood, lijnzaadbrood.
*Voltarwepasta.
*Bulgur.
*Volle maïs.
*Spelt.
*Multigraangewassen, graangewassen van het All Bran-type. 

Groenten:
*Aardappel met schil, 
*spruitjes, 
*broccoli, 
*erwten.

Fruit:
*Peer, 
*appel, 
*gedroogde vruchten (pruimen, vijgen, dadels), 
*papaja.

Lijnzaad.

Peulvruchten.


*Prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: de andere bestanddelen van het dieet*

*Vetten beperken, aangezien ze darmbewegingen bevorderen.
*Niet te veel voedingsmiddelen gebruiken die kunnen gisten: peulvruchten (linzen, bonen, erwten...), koolachtigen (kool, broccoli, rapen, bloemkool, spruitjes...).
*Voedingsmiddelen vermijden die de darmen irriteren: rauwe groenten, framboos, kiwi, passievrucht, sinaasappelsap, tomatensap, pompelmoessap, koffie, thee, alcohol, zwarte chocolade, peper, kurkuma, gember, mosterd, koriander, komijn, dille, enz.
*Veel water drinken.
*Op regelmatige tijdstippen eten.



*Prikkelbare-darmsyndroom: hoelang moet het dieet gevolgd worden?*

Er wordt aanbevolen een dergelijk dieet gedurende ongeveer één maand te volgen. Daarna is het de bedoeling om de weggelaten of in hoeveelheid beperkte voedingsmiddelen geleidelijk opnieuw te gebruiken. Op deze manier kunt u ontdekken welke voedingsmiddelen uw darmen het meest irriteren. Het zijn precies die voedingsmiddelen, waarvan u het gebruik op langere termijn zult moeten beperken.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Bedankt voor de informatie....fijn om even te lezen waar ik zoal op moet letten...sommige dingen vergeet je gewoon....ik heb jarennnnnnnnnnn overal op proberen te letten met eten....het werd bijna een obsessie....ik stond ook zeer vaak op de weegschaal, belachelijk gewoon....nu let ik beter op mijn eten en eet wat anders en nu gaat het stukken beter....af en toe bij onrust ofzo dan zondig ik behoorlijk, maar de volgende dag doe ik dan beter mijn best en komt het wel goed....fijn dat je het er even neerzet....lief van je....
Thanks xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## bea1957

ik dacht gisteren het was wat beter met mijn mijn darmen,ik ging mosselen met fritjes eten,en daarna 2tassen koffie.Oh!!je!!van nacht en vandaag afgezien,pijn verschrikkelijk.Nu is de pijn wat zachter,maar ben heel moe!Het kan tog zo lekker zijn.Had ik nooit gedacht dat ik het zou krijgen(spastische darmen)hoop dat ik van nacht eens goed kan slapen,want morgen werken van 1 tot 5.Groetjes en knuffels van bea

----------

